# Intermittent POWER LOSS



## scitron (Dec 2, 2012)

First time post, 2002 Maxima GLE with 146K, third owner well taken care, properly serviced when needed. while driving, I've had a loss of power, engine revs, engine doesn't die goes down to 10MPH. Shifted to Neutral then back to drive and it worked for several attempts then does the same thing. From a dead stop when applying gas sometimes it doesn't accelerate, then it would pick up speed but for how long nobody knows.
Any help with this complex problem would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## scitron (Dec 2, 2012)

turned out that my battery wasn't able to hold a full charge. My alternator was fine. Replaced the battery and all is fine.


----------

